# Oil paintings drying time



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It takes about a week for my oil paintings to dry enough for me to continue to work on them. I know some people do a wet on wet approach and if I want to blend a color a bit I'll do that, but when I don't want to blend or I just want it dry enough so I don't accidentally smudge it while working on another piece of it, it takes forever!

I've heard there is something I can mix in the paint to make it dry quicker. Anyone know about that. Does it dilute the paint?, I would think it would have to. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

There's this thing called Liquin, I think it's made by Windsor and Newton but I'm not sure.
I don't paint in oils so don't know how you are suppose to use it. 

If you paint in thin layers the paint will dry faster.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thanks Liz*

Found out that the artist Wilson Bickford sells a product call Wilson Bickford Glazing medium that mixed with the oil paint will speed up the drying time (supposedly). I ordered some...I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thanks Arty*

Well if I were a really good artist I would worry about the longevity of my finished work....but honestly most of my stuff winds up in the dumpster after a few months anyway. I'm hoping some day I'll do a painting that I don't look at three months down the road and say "what was I thinking!". I'm working diligently towards that goal and enjoying myself doing it. Thanks for the advice and when I'm doing really good stuff I'll remember to let nature handle the drying.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Dumpster? NO way! I saw your whale painting today, nice stuff!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thank You*

I have to be honest, I did that orca picture following a 'how to' video online. I kind of like the way it came out though so I'll take some credit for it. Thank You Liz


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Disappearing posts?*

There was a post on here from Arty about using medium and now it's gone. How does that happen?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe he deleted it. I saw his reply in my email notification but by the time I came to the forum it was gone. Anyway he provided some good info.

Oops, nearly forgot the reason I was going to reply - what about using a hair dryer to speed things up? Has anyone done that or is that a silly idea?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Yup*

I've tried that, works great with acrylics but not oil.


----------

